# My Personal Observations



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

Some observations about the Roamio basic.

The picture on my HD DVR is much crisper; clearer than the Roamio. 

The OTA signal strength is much greater than the Roamio.

Shows transferred from the Roamio to my computer are not compatible with my HD DVR. When I try to transfer a program (that came from my Roamio) from my computer to my HD DVR I get a message that the recording is in HD and my HD DVR isnt.. A red circle with a / through it appears to the left of the program.

But my main complaint about the Roamio is the soft, almost fuzzy, appearance whereas the HD DVRs picture is sharp and crisp.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Are you sure your output resolution settings are correct?


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

jrtroo said:


> Are you sure your output resolution settings are correct?


I've never been able to distinguish between 1080i and 720p as for picture quality.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

What dvr are you comparing roamio to?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Files transferred to a PC from a Roamio are encrypted. You have to decrypt them using something like DirectShow Dump or tivodecode for them to be compatible with other devices. 

As for the quality difference have you checked the settings on your TV? Most TVs have independent settings for each input. So you may have the input for your HD DVR calibrated and the one for your TiVo isn't.


----------



## NJguy (Sep 11, 2013)

When I got my Roamio Plus with Cablevision I had a Samsung DVR box and the RP hooked up to the same TV and didn't notice a change at all with the signal. I did, however, notice a big change with recorded shows. They were much better looking on the Roamio. With Cablevisions new "Record 10 shows at once" solution they keep everything on their servers so recordings are pixilated when playing back....and I have the Optimum 101 service which is the fastest service you can get.

So, I've been thrilled with my Roamio Plus as compared to Cablevisions Cloud DVR service. Not to mention RW, FF, Pause didn't happen until about 3 seconds after you pressed the corresponding button...and you could not rewind live tv! Yuck.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

RusRus said:


> I've never been able to distinguish between 1080i and 720p as for picture quality.


Yeah, but maybe the Roamio is set to output 480i/p instead. As others have asked, have you checked it on the Roamio?


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Yeah, but maybe the Roamio is set to output 480i/p instead. As others have asked, have you checked it on the Roamio?


Yes. It is showing HD but not quite as good as my HD DVR. The signal may be degraded when split off to four tuners instead of just two. Might also explain the lower input signal strength.

Any experts out there???


----------



## Tico (Dec 10, 2002)

RusRus said:


> Yes. It is showing HD but not quite as good as my HD DVR.
> the signal may be degraded when split off to four tuners instead of just two.


It's a digital signal. It won't degrade when split.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

The TiVo is taking the digital signal as transmitted by your cable provider and/or the over-the-air broadcaster and storing it exactly as they transmit it. If you are seeing variability between the TiVo and another receiver, that's more than likely a configuration issue with your setup, not with the TiVo.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

By "HD DVR" do you mean a TiVo HD or something else?


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

SullyND said:


> By "HD DVR" do you mean a TiVo HD or something else?


Tivo HD


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

RusRus said:


> Yes. It is showing HD but not quite as good as my HD DVR. The signal may be degraded when split off to four tuners instead of just two. Might also explain the lower input signal strength.
> 
> Any experts out there???


Aren't there other settings for picture quality also. Something about sharpness. (not near my TiVo so can't check.) No matter, check all settings under video.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Aren't there other settings for picture quality also. Something about sharpness. (not near my TiVo so can't check.)


I'm pretty sure that setting only affects analog channels. That option isn't even in the TiVo Roamio Pro, at least that I can find.

What I'd recommend is going to Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Video -> Video Output Format, and make sure the resolution selected is appropriate for your TV.


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

LoadStar said:


> I'm pretty sure that setting only affects analog channels. That option isn't even in the TiVo Roamio Pro, at least that I can find.
> 
> What I'd recommend is going to Settings & Messages -> Settings -> Video -> Video Output Format, and make sure the resolution selected is appropriate for your TV.


Been there. Done that.

Thanks to all responders but I've decided to go back to my Tivo HD and return the Roamio.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

When i upgraded my s3 to a s4 xl4 i noticed a better looking picture. Similarity i observe improvements coming from xl4 to roamio basic. I especially notice on fast moving images a more pleasing picture. Seems to have a better framerate. This is when sending a 1080i signal from a 1080i broadcast show to a 1080p TV. I still have mY xl4 hooked up so ive been doing critical compare viewing.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

One thing I didn't see mentioned...

Swap the DVR outputs going into the TV. Put the Roamio output on the input that the Tivo HD was using and vice-versa.
See if your situation reverses.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

No way there is a difference in the output of the TiVo HD and Roamio that you could perceive. Even if you were using both DVRs with a fixed output (720p or 1080i), the scalars in the two are not that much different (other than the Roamio can output to 1080p). Most likely you didn't use the same input and your inputs have different video settings. Most modern tvs don't use the same video settings for all inputs anymore.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Do you have the Roamio hooked up via HDMI?


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, there's more to this story... running the SDUI? bad cable or connected in some other manner? different input settings as mentioned above?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Perhaps a quick call to Tivo to help you out if we cannot lead you to the resolution solution?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

davezatz said:


> Yeah, there's more to this story... running the SDUI? bad cable or connected in some other manner? different input settings as mentioned above?


Yeah I'd have I agree Dave. Something's just not right, either with him or the setup.



RusRus said:


> Yes. It is showing HD but not quite as good as my HD DVR. The signal may be degraded when split off to four tuners instead of just two. Might also explain the lower input signal strength. Any experts out there???


Too bad I couldn't help him, with me not being an expert and all!  (25+ years experience)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Tico said:


> It's a digital signal. It won't degrade when split.


Actually it can degrade when split, just not in the way he's describing it.


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Yeah I'd have I agree Dave. Something's just not right, either with him or the setup.
> 
> Too bad I couldn't help him, with me not being an expert and all!  (25+ years experience)


Sorry about my "expert" implication. I do and always will appreciate any and all suggestions and input.

I had replaced my Tivo HD with the Roamio using the same OTA input cable, same HDMI cable and same Ethernet cable.

There was no change to my TV's resolution or aspect ratio.

I just felt that the HD picture from the Roamio was a little "softer" than my Tivo HD.

After I switched back to my Tivo HD the picture "seemed" to be "crisper".


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

RusRus said:


> Sorry about my "expert" implication. I do and always will appreciate any and all suggestions and input.
> 
> I had replaced my Tivo HD with the Roamio using the same OTA input cable, same HDMI cable and same Ethernet cable.
> 
> ...


Nothing between the TiVo HD or Roamio would cause the picture to become soft or crisp. Are you talking about the channels themselves or the UI? Because you should not notice any difference in viewing the channels unless you had your output set to something different (like 480i) that wasn't HD.


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

HarperVision said:


> Actually it can degrade when split, just not in the way he's describing it.


Even though I've returned the Roamio and I'm back to my Tivo HD I'd like to learn from you.

I've learned that a splitter, internal or external, wil cause a loss of dB's. If I'm understanding the degrading of the video signal correctly then the degradation would only be noticable with pixalation or complete loss of picture; not a less clear picture. Am I correct?

Is this what you meant when you said a splitter will "degrade the picture but not in the way he's describing it."?

I hope I never get too old to learn and thanks.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

RusRus said:


> Even though I've returned the Roamio and I'm back to my Tivo HD I'd like to learn from you.
> 
> I've learned that a splitter, internal or external, wil cause a loss of dB's. If I'm understanding the degrading of the video signal correctly then the degradation would only be noticable with pixalation or complete loss of picture; not a less clear picture. Am I correct?
> 
> ...


Yes on both counts. :up: Of course a slight pixelation, especially in high motion scenes, can kind of make the image look a little "less clear". And occasionally you can get "sparklies" with a digital signal.


----------

